# only root can ssh in

## mfairchi

I have 2 machines with gentoo installed.  One from the most recent, may 20, build tarball, and one from the 1.1a iso, but i have emerge -u system and updated openssh.  When i go to log into the new tarball install, no problem.  When i go to log into the older, updated machine i can only do it as root.  I get permission denied if i am trying to log in as a regular user.  My sshd.config  and pam.d/sshd files are identica.  both machines are running OpenSSH_3.2.2p1.

Any ideas?  :Confused: 

-michael

----------

## Nitro

This topic has been answered a million times.  Please search the forums before posting.  

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=257

----------

## mfairchi

oops.   :Embarassed:    You're righjt, I should have searched a little harder before posting.  Thanls for the soloution anyway.

-Michael

----------

